# help, I have a baby pigeon dying



## parnellamy (Apr 13, 2007)

I registered on this website to try and find quick help for a baby pigeon. A mama nested in a plant on my porch and gave birth to 2 babies this past Tues. Today I came home and the mama is gone, one is dead and the other is not looking so good. A pigeon is sitting about 5 feet from the nest but it doesnt look like the mama. The baby is not moving around much but I can see through a camera lens that it's still breating. What should I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for your concern over this baby.

The baby needs to be brought inside immediately and warmed up, per instructions on this link and hydrated:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Do you have any baby bird formula?

do you need help, where are you located?


----------



## parnellamy (Apr 13, 2007)

*too late*

Hi, 
It's too late. I read through previous postings and saw what to do but when I went to get the baby, it was dead too. I saw it breathing about 3 hours ago but he's not moving at all. This happened last year as well so maybe you can help me for the future? The plant is a large hanging ivy and is in a corner of my 2nd floor balcony. It's covered but there is much exposure to wind as we live on the water. Both mama pigeons stayed with their eggs until they were hatched and all of the babies have died shortly after birth (several days) Do you think the type of plant has something to do with it? If you have any advice as to how to handle this in the future I would greatly appreciate it as I have 2 small children that are devastated again. 
The plant is thriving so I suspect next year will be a repeat for the next.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the baby died. I can imagine how hard it must be on your children.

Perhaps this is just a bad location as you say, and it should be closed off so the pigeons can't build nests there anymore.

Do you have an area where they can be sheltered from wind and bad weather? ...a more pigeon friendly environment where they can build their nests and lay their eggs?

I wouldn't encourage you to allow them to build on public property as some people may not like it, but if it is your property or there are no other people, perhaps you can help them find a more suitable place. Do you feed them bird seed and provide them with water?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi parnellamy,

Is this the same two pigeons as last year, can you tell?

Also, where is the general whereabouts of your home?

fp


----------



## parnellamy (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks,

I am sad. I do think it's the same pigeon because the female has a reddish scar near her beak. Is this a common marking? 
It's my personal home so we don't mind them being here. They really seem to like that corner, can I move the plant after they make their nest? 
We live on the West coast of Florida. 
I am very interested in learning more about pigeons. 
Do you think it could be the same birds?
It seems the mother and father are still hanging around the area. What can I do for them?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Provide them some shelter and seed and water. You can move the plant first and put up shelter from the wind and rain and then see if they will build their nest there. They sually refuse their nest if it is changed after eggs are layed.

If this is the same couple losing babies?..., then there maybe disease or something else going on.

I'm on the other coast, in central Fl.

Are you anywhere near Hudson Florida?


----------



## parnellamy (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks again,

Yes, I near Clearwater. Hudson is about an hour but I travel there often.

Amy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Amy,

The bird or birds may have a disease that is not allowing their babies to survive, or it is just too inclimate, however I doubt it.

Hudson has an unbelievable pet bird/pigeon supply store that has everything you need for pigeons.

Do they drink from a water source you provide or other? Perhaps we can help them to get better and have better quality of life.

Anyway, if you like pigeons there is the place to start. Not to many people know of this supply place as most of us use the major players, but it is so close and convenient. I have used them in the past, it is hard to get someone on the phone, for any length of time as they seem so busy, perhaps going there in person might be different.

All American Pet Feeds and Supplies
11709 State rd. 52
Hudson fl. 34669
813-856-8355

toll free 1-800-856-3949


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Amy, a couple of thoughts on your situation. If you could take some pictures 
of these birds, it might prove helpful--maybe not, but you never know. Also,
if you can get a couple of pics of their droppings (yup, that's right), this could be helpful as well.

Here's a link to a 'stickie' from the Resource Section w/information regarding
toxic plants for pigeons/birds:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5047

And a couple of more links for you as well. The last link you might find helpful
in terms of getting an idea of what things in general aren't bird-friendly and
what plants are:

http://www.avianavenue.com/infocenter/toxic.html

http://www.parrotplace.ca/harmful_plants.htm#Metal Toxicity

If you leave water out for the birds, the container should be disinfected and replenished w/fresh water daily. If you wanted, you could leave some seeds and water out for them and see if they will eat and drink from what you leave for them. If they get comfortable enough w/that and seem to eat/drink there
regularly, then there are certainly some simple enough herbal remedies that
you could leave out for them that would be beneficial.

I'm sorry that the baby died and it was upsetting for the children, it would
be wonderful for them if they could see the mother and father raise the baby
pigeons. BTW, there are usually two eggs in the clutch and there is a relatively small turn around time for ferals time frame wise between clutches.
At least this is true around here in California where the weather is pretty 
moderate year round. So, you may still be fortunate enough to watch this
incredible event if these two decide to stick around.

fp


----------

